# For OCD chefs ...



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool, too bad it's not end grain (but maybe it's soft like hinoki or pine). Diced carrots at coordinates (7,4)


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 9, 2015)

used this in School

View attachment 27054


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 9, 2015)

https://heavysifting.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/knifecutsmodel.jpg if that file doenst work


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2015)

If one were truly OCD, they would be getting anxious because the celery and carrots should be transposed so they match the board


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 9, 2015)

Didn't F Dick or Messermeister make a chef knife with markings on the blade for dice, jullienne,brunoise etc?


----------



## cain47 (Apr 9, 2015)

Indeed F.Dick did make a knife like that.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 9, 2015)

I got one of those for xmas last year....bamboo too, I'm afraid.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> If one were truly OCD, they would be getting anxious because the celery and carrots should be transposed so they match the board



LOL!

...and he would be running repeatedly out to see if the garage door is closed.


----------



## Adirondack (Apr 10, 2015)

I think someone truly OCD wouldn't have more then one veg on the board at a time for fear of getting them mixed together.


----------

